# Drawers I needed



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

I needed some drawer space to store small lathe tools and accessories so I decided to build some drawers. Didn't want to take a lot of time to make anything fancy, which these aren't, but they are strong and functional. Going to make another with deeper and larger drawers to sit to the left where my shaper usually sits. These drawers are 4"deep and 20" long. I put them up on casters that swivel and have a brake. Move them effortesly. Picture below is just more of my rack for storing chisels. While I am turning I usually just stick each chisel in a plastic drum of shavings. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Mitch! It looks great. I used MDF for my drawer fronts and for the shop they get banged up to much. Should of used pine or plywood like you did. Looks great!

Corey


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice work !! Wish they were in my shop !!
steveo


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine looking cabinet and drawers Mitch. Nice work.
Looks like my old Craftsman radial arm saw there too.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Challaghan
Corey, nice to hear from you again buddy. I thank you once again for your kind words. I know what you mean about things getting banged up in a shop. When I make drawers I usually put a front on and save the bother of getting the exact fit but this time I wanted to do little as possible and it turned out to be more work fitting the drawers with a reveal. Must admit it felt good doing some flat work again after over a year of turnings. Take care Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Zook
How is my old buddy the celebrity doctor? Thank you for the reply. Yes that radial arm has been with me since 1960. I used to own a construction outfit and used that same saw since then. I must of cut miles of aluminum siding and soffit and facia along with raingutters. No chop saws in them days, remember?Never had none of the problems with this saw as the guys today say the saw has. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

steveo
Hey steveo, thank you for responding. You could make these drawers if you needed to. I made them especially easy way. Hardest thing I did was cut out dadoes for every shelf and with a dado blade it's a snap. Do you do any turning at all? Post something. You don't need to be a pro. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking cabinet and drawers. Well done.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Thanks pal, coming from a turner with the talent that you have for turning, I take that as a compliment and thank you. what are you working on now? I haven't turned much lately cause of arthritis. lol, hey, I did turn the knobs on the drawers though. Take care, Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mostly toothpick holders. I am finally getting to the end of my list. Haven't did to much this past week because of the blizzard. It is suppose to be warmer this weekend so hopefully can get some time in the shop. Been doing a awful lot of clock repairs and restorations so that takes time away from my turning also. Stay warm.


----------

